# My gigantic flight cage has arrived!



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, I can now turn a cartwheel inside my new flight cage. It's ridiculous! It's bigger than I thought it was! It's a bare wire cage with no shelter in it so that isn't cool. Well, more work for me. 

10 ft tall by 10ft long, 6 ft wide. It came in on a HUGE trailer! ALmost didn't fit in my yard.
You might think, man she has a lot of birds. 
Not so, I only have 9.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I would love to see photos of it, sounds wonderful your pijs will love all the room.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm thinking of building something like a 'wallcote' on a 6ft high stand, with a short access steps up to it so I can clean it, and assembling it inside the cage, then planting bushes and stuff in the aviary. I'll plant the outside with bushes as well and then it will look like the garden aviary I've been planning all along.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

where did you buy it and how much?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Craigslist, $300.
It has severe rust damage on the corners of the bottom due to 6 years of sitting on a well-watered lawn. But...I probably still got a good deal. I'll reinforce the bottom with new steel bars.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

philodice said:


> Yes, I can now turn a cartwheel inside my new flight cage. It's ridiculous! It's bigger than I thought it was! It's a bare wire cage with no shelter in it so that isn't cool. Well, more work for me.
> 
> 10 ft tall by 10ft long, 6 ft wide. It came in on a HUGE trailer! ALmost didn't fit in my yard.
> You might think, man she has a lot of birds.
> *Not so, I only have 9....*


....AND COUNTING!!  Don't worry, they'll find you! Sounds like a great deal. Get some pics for us when you have a chance.  I have a similar set up for my aviaries and found a great way to set up things inside. I covered half of the roof and left the other half open (will be covered in bad weather of course). I put the nest boxes on the wall under the covered half, and just perches in the other half. So when it rained the other day for the first time since they moved into it, they could choose to sit in the rain or not. And, the nest boxes and food dishes stayed dry being under cover. And having it raised 6 inches off the ground, in order to rake under, is so easy.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Looking forward to pictures!

I was thinking about checking Craigs list but never been there before.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

KIPPY said:


> I was thinking about checking Craigs list but never been there before.


If you go .. just stick to "safe" categories .. if you go to the Pets/Animals, you will never be the same again ..

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> If you go .. just stick to "safe" categories .. if you go to the Pets/Animals, you will never be the same again ..
> 
> Terry


Oh and ain't that the (sad) truth! Whew, the fighting and name calling and negative energy in that pets section can drain you in about six seconds. I had to stop looking at CL a looooong time ago just to save what's left of my own sanity!  I do keyword "pigeon" and "dove" every few days just to make sure there isn't some crazy person giving them away for dog training or something.


----------

